# Yeah, I still don't know my type. Help me!



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

So, I read through all the types and their wings, but none of them really hit home. There are some I'm pretty sure I'm not (like 3 and 4), but I can't get much farther than that.

I've taken a few tests, and here are the results:

From Eclectic Energies:



> You are most likely a type 9.
> 
> Type 9 - 8
> Type 3 - 7.3
> ...


From Enneagram Central:



> Style Two
> 
> I pride myself on being a "people person." I have this ability to see what people really need, sometimes even before they do themselves. If I can, I try to meet those needs. I think it is important to be modest, so I don't flaunt my own needs. I think relationships are the most important thing in the world and I have a lot of them. People just naturally come to me, especially to share in times of stress or sorrow. I am a good listener. I think we get ahead in this world by helping others get what they want. I don't need much recognition, but I do get warm feelings when I am appreciated. I try so hard.


From the Enneagram Institute:



> 3 - Type 1
> 3 - Type 2
> 3 - Type 3
> 3 - Type 4
> ...


I used to test as a 5, but none of the social stuff fit. I'm still 5 in many ways, but it doesn't fit very well.

I read through 9, 2, and 7, but none of them work much better than 5, so I'm not sure.

Ask me any questions you need. I just want to get this all figured out :laughing:


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I found reading about the types better than doing any of the tests.

It's also tricky because it's unlikely you are just a number, you'll probably have a wing that influences you slightly towards the types on either side. So if you're a 5...

-- 5s with a 4 wing are more in touch with their emotions, have a creative flair and are more empathic than a regular 5.
-- But 5s with a 6 wing are more loyal, and have more pronounced analytical skills.

Also you have to consider what you are like when you have good energy / low stress and bad energy / high stress, because each of the types moves toward a different one at those times.

-- A happy and secure 5 moves towards 8 - more outgoing and outspoken, more expressive in arguments, less reasonable.
-- And a 5 under stress moves towards 7 - more scattered and distracted, but more playful and less inhibited.

Does any of this sound familiar?


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Some sounds familiar, and some sounds foreign. I'll do some more reading, but if you have any other wings you think might be fitting I'll try to read those first.


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

tdmg said:


> Some sounds familiar, and some sounds foreign. I'll do some more reading, but if you have any other wings you think might be fitting I'll try to read those first.


this may help - it is a breakdown of which Myers-Briggs types typically result with certain Enneagram types. There are many out there, but this one seems to be documented well. 

A Review and Update, John Fudjack

Enneazone
Richards/Flautt/BaronFudjack/Dinkelaker2ESFJ, ENFJ, ESFP, ENFP, ISFPESFJ*/ENFJ*3ESTP, ENTP, ENTJ, ESTJESTP*/ESFP4INFP, INFJINFJ*/INTJ5INTP, ISTP, INTJ, ISTJINTP*/ISTP*6ISFJ, ESFJISFJ*, ISTJ7ESTP, ESFP, ENTP, ENFPENTP, ENFP8ENTJ, ESTJ, ENTPENTJ*/ESTJ*9ISFP, INFPISFP*/INFP*1ISTJ, ISFJ, ESTJ, ENTJ, INFJAll Js *****



Also, I find that INTJs and ENTPs have a lot in common in the way they view the world so I can see why you'd relate to 5. I can relate to aspects of it as well, but I relate more to 7 with an 8 wing.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't buy much into correlating MBTI with Enneagram. Many different authors have many different viewpoints on MBTI-Enneagram correlations, and MBTI and Enneagram look at completely different things anyway.

It's also hard for me to judge your type based on your posts because even if I can discern a pattern, I don't know the underlying motivation behind that pattern.

I think the best way for us to help you, aside from telling you to read more, is to figure out why you are not certain types and work backwards.

You said you are most likely not a 3 or 4 . . . why is that?

You also said that parts of 2, 7, and 9 don't fit . . . what parts, exactly?


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Manny.

I have to read through all the types and wings more carefully, but I'll come back with all my research and tell you exactly what fits and what doesn't.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm going to use imru2's descriptions... let's hope they're good 

*Type 2*

The generic list of positive 2 traits says they are:
Loving
Warm
_Adaptable_
Generous
Enthusiastic
Attentive
Appreciative
_Perceptive_
Expressive
_Friendly_

The only traits that really hit home there are in italics. While the others are true I don't think I exemplify them. Sure I'm expressive, but not particularly so, just above average expressive.

None of the "Twos at their worst" list traits fit.

*Wing 1:*

"Twos with a strong One wing (2w1) tend to principled, altruistic, objective, guilt ridden, self-critical, controlling, self-righteous, and judgmental. They are more likely to be introverted and tend to focus on doing things properly. " 

Yeah, none of that fits.

*Wing 3:*

"Twos with a strong Three wing (2w3) tend to be sociable, self-assured, ambitious, competitive, vain, manipulative, and deceptive. They are more likely to be extroverted and tend to focus on their self-image."

Except for the extroverted part, that doesn't fit me. I like to win (who doesn't?), but I'm not very competitive.

*Type 3:*

Again the generic list of positive traits:
Energetic
Efficient
_Optimistic_
Industrious
Self-propelled
Practical
Responsible
Empowering
Competent

"Optimistic" was the only sure fit for me. Which is why I thought, among other reasons, that Three wasn't me.

None of the "at their worst" traits fit either.

*Wing 2:*

"Threes with a strong Two wing (3w2) tend to be gregarious, helpful, socially adept, tuned into others, charming, manipulative, possessive, and flattering. They usually happen to be especially people-oriented. "

I'm extroverted, but not especially gregarious. 3w2 sounds like a perfect fit for my grandmother however 

*Wing 4:*

"Threes with a strong Four wing (3w4)tend to be creative, introspective, private, subdued, intellectually oriented, moody, arrogant, and pretentious. They usually happen to have a strong imagination or a sense of melancholy. 

Yeah, I'm not melancholy, private, or particularly pretentious... at least I hope not. This doesn't speak to me.

*Type 4:*

The positive list:
Individualistic
_Perceptive_
Expressive
Creative
Warm
Supportive
Refined
Compassionate
Gentle
Witty

Again, only one. Four is definitely not me. The "at their worst" list is similarly unfitting.

*Wing 3:*

"Fours with a strong Three wing (4w3) tend to be energetic, active, outgoing, competitive, ambitious, attention-seeking, and elitist. They often are more lively"

Again, I know people like this, they're just not me...

*Wing 5:*

"Fours with a strong Five wing (4w5) tend to be objective, quiet, unconventional, original, enigmatic, alienated, pessimistic, analytical, and withdrawn. They often are more responsible with a more contemplative or intellectual personality."

Objective and analytical fit, but many other ones don't fit at all. I'm definitely not quiet, alienated, pessimistic, or withdrawn.

*Type 5:*

The positives:
_Objective_
Focused
_Wise_
Kind
_Open-minded_
_Perceptive_
Trustworthy
_Calm_
_Curious_
_Insightful_

Yeah, they pretty much all fit. Kind and Trustworthy fit, but not as well as the others, so I didn't italicize them.

Amongst the "at their worst", there were a few traits that fit, namely "contentious" and "stubborn".

The problem with Fives seems to be that they tend to be introverted, which I am not.

*Wing 4:*

"Fives with a strong Four wing (5w4) tend to be artistic, imaginative, self-absorbed, personal, sensitve to feelings, moody, melancholy, and interested in aesthetics. They are often relatively people-oriented. "

Yeah, that's not me, again.

*Wing 6:*

"Fives with a strong Six wing (5w6) tend to be logical, analytical, intellectual, hardworking, anxious, afraid of intimacy, socially awkward, and skeptical. They vary a lot, but usually have scientific or intellectual interests as well. "

It's not perfect, but it's better than all the other wings so far.

*Type 6:*

The good list:
Loyal
Alert
_Curious_
Caring
Compassionate
Witty
Practical
Responsible
Supportive
_Honest_
Reliable

A few hit home. Most fit okay, but not just right.

The "at their worst" list fit much better though. All the following fit:
_Controlling
Unpredictable
Defensive
Rigid
Sarcastic
Cruel_

When I break done or lose my cool I can be like that.

_Wing 5:_

"Sixes with a strong Five wing (6w5) tend to be serious and studious. They also tend to be intellectually oriented, original, idiosyncratic, quiet, reclusive, negative, contentious, and arrogant."

Nah, not me.

*Wing 7:*

"Sixes with a strong Seven wing (6w7) tend to be outgoing and active. They also tend to be sociable, ingratiating, playful, materialistic, manic, overreactive, and irritable. "

Except the sociable part that doesn't fit me well either.

*Type 7:*

The positive traits:
_Enthusiastic_
Energetic
_Lively_
_Fun-loving_
Spontaneous
Imaginative
Charming
_Curious_
Lighthearted
Generous

Some were on the cusp, but still quite a few that fit.

Again, a bunch of the "at their worst" fit:
_Rebellious
Manic
Restless
Opinionated
Defensive
Distracted
Unreliable_

*Wing 6:*

"Sevens with a strong Six wing (7w6) tend to be sensitive, ingratiating, committed, dutiful, anxious, insecure, easily hurt, and hesitant. They also appear fidgety and lighthearted. "

I'm can sometimes be hesitant, but that's about it.

*Wing 8:*

"Sevens with a strong Eight wing (7w8) tend to be powerful, assertive, impatient, gregarious, hedonistic, boisterous, self-centered, and unfaithful. They usually are more grounded in their feelings and are more in touch with their anger."

Not me, well, maybe assertive, but nothing else.

*Type 8:*

The positive traits:
_Confident_
Energetic
_Truthful_
Decisive
Direct
Loyal
Protective
Generous
Supportive
_Brave_

Some on the cusp again, but not the right fit.

There were a few "at their worst traits that fit, specifically "insensitive" and "demanding".

*Wing 7:*

"Eights with a strong Seven wing (8w7) tend to be sociable, ambitious, impulsive, risk taking, aggressive, over reactive, materialistic, and prone to addiction. They are also among the most assertive of the Enneagram types."

Yeah, I'm not risk taking, over reactive, or materialistic at all, so yeah... not that.

*Wing 9:*

"Eights with a strong Nine wing (8w9) tend to be steady, supportive, patient, modest, calmly dominating, slow to erupt with anger, cold, and indifferent. They are also more likely to be quietly strong."

Everything was working okay... up until the "cold and indifferent" part. Still while the first part didn't not describe me, it wouldn't be how anyone would describe me either.

*Type 9:*

The good:
_Accepting_
_Patient_
_Wise_
Empathic
Kind
Gentle
Supportive
_Nonjudgmental_
_Receptive_

I was going to italicize "gentle", but while I can be blunt, I try to lay it out for people as easy as possible. I'm not going to shy away from the truth, but I'm not going to hit them over the head with it either. Maybe "diplomatic" would be a better way to describe it.

A number of "at their worst" traits fit:
_Stubborn
Apathetic
Defensive
Spaced-Out
Forgetful
Obsessive_

*Wing 8:*

"Nines with a strong Eight wing (9w8) tend to be willful, independent, lustful, steady, aggressive, competitive, and callous. They often oscillate between being confrontational and conciliatory. They usually make very effective leaders, even though they have the tendency to lose touch with themselves and puff up to feel more powerful."

Nope, not me.

*Wing 1:*

"Nines with a strong One wing (9w1) tend to be modest, composed, self-controlled, orderly, principled, obsessive-compulsive, and self-righteous. They are usually highly principled and hardworking."

While some of it fits a bit, too much is way off the mark.

*Type 1:*

The positives:
_Ethical_
Idealistic
Productive
Reliable
_Fair_
_Honest_
Self-disciplined
Conscientious
Helpful
_Objective_
Caring
Compassionate
Witty
Practical
Responsible
Supportive
Reliable

I almost checked off "Idealistic" and "Conscientious".

Some of the "at their worst" list fit:
_Inflexible
Argumentative
Uncompromising
Stubborn
Overly serious_

*Wing 9:*

"Ones with a strong Nine wing (1w9) tend to be easygoing, objective, moderate, impersonal, and stubborn. They are usually relatively detached."

That works okay, not too bad, but not terribly well either.

*Wing 2:*

"Ones with a strong Two wing (1w2)tend to be helpful, empathic, sensitive to others, image conscious, attention seeking, and controlling. They are usually more expressive of their feelings. "

Nah, I'm not like that.



*OKAY*

So, in the end, 5 and 9 (no wings) seem to be the best fit, but neither feels quite right. Maybe someone who knows the system better can explain that away.

I've compiled the list of "at their best" and "at least worst" traits. Maybe that will help you guys. I've bolded the traits that I think stand out the most:

At my best I am:
Adaptable
Perceptive
Friendly
*Optimistic*
*Perceptive*
*Objective*
*Wise*
Open-minded
*Calm*
*Curious*
Insightful
Honest
Enthusiastic
Lively
Fun-loving
Confident
Truthful
*Brave*
Accepting
*Patient*
*Nonjudgmental*
Receptive
*Ethical*
Fair
Honest


At my worst I am:
Contensious
*Stubborn*
Controlling
Unpredictable
*Defensive*
Rigid
Sarcastic
*Cruel*
*Rebellious*
*Restless*
Opinionated
Defensive
Distracted
Unreliable
Insensitive
Demanding
*Apathetic*
Spaced-Out
*Forgetful*
Obsessive
Inflexible
*Argumentative*
Uncompromising
*Overly serious*

I took the "at my worst" list to mean when I am acting immaturely, under a lot of stress, etc.

Also, I don't know how telling this is, but I felt really embarrassed at my arrogance for even listing "wise" let alone bolding it. Even though I think it's true, I get chills thinking that I'm being an obnoxious snob who thinks he knows better.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I am really impressed with the way you've laid this all out! The lists you've come up with about yourself are awesome. And you are wise, so don’t be embarrassed about highlighting that one.

I don't think I'm really in a position to give you the final 'answer' to this, but you're definitely on the right track. I would consider it normal to not identify with every single point, even in the type that fits you best.

If you're still keen to find an answer, I’d suggest you read a bit about what motivates the 5 and 9 types, because they belong in different groups for different reasons. One of them might feel more 'you' than the other.

When I get home I'll have a read through my Enneagram book and see if either of them seems more 'you' to me. (But I doubt I'll be able to pick for you.)


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks man (sorry, "woman" sounds too weird), I'll definitely read up more on them to feel them out. Do you have any descriptions you'd recommend in particular?

By the way, on trait that wasn't on any of the lists but that I feel is missing is "analytical". If that were there it would be bolded too.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Um... you could check out The Enneagram Blogspot if you haven't already.

Edit:
Oh, and no problem.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I just wanted to come back and thank everyone for helping me out in determining my type! Special thanks to Grim for talking my head off for hours and properly education me in the way of the Enneagram :laughing:


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

tdmg said:


> I just wanted to come back and thank everyone for helping me out in determining my type! Special thanks to Grim for talking my head off for hours and properly education me in the way of the Enneagram :laughing:


and so what have you come up with? what is your "final answer?"


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm a 7w6!

I'm also sO/sX/sP

Now that I've started thinking about myself as a 7w6, lots of things have started to make more sense :laughing:


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Yay! I'm glad you figured it out.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

My impression has always been that you are a 9, but now I'm going to have to do more research. I don't know much about 7s.


----------

